# Creative Floors



## Soul Assasins (Mar 10, 2003)

hey guys, i was thinking about wat to put on my floor, besides carpet. i seen cars with crushed velvet on the floor and shit, but i figure that it would get too dirty and id prolly destroy it.

i need some good ideas of what would look good and be real creavtive on the floor of my car.
post pics if yous can.

thanks :biggrin:


----------



## bolle (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Soul Assasins_@Aug 27 2003, 05:39 AM
> *hey guys, i was thinking about wat to put on my floor, besides carpet. i seen cars with crushed velvet on the floor and shit, but i figure that it would get too dirty and id prolly destroy it.
> 
> i need some good ideas of what would look good and be real creavtive on the floor of my car.
> ...


usually when you see people with velour or velvit floors there pull out panels 



Last edited by bolle at Aug 27 2003, 04:39 PM


----------



## Soul Assasins (Mar 10, 2003)

does that mean that it is extremely easy to clean, and easy to replace once it is deteriorated? :0 :cheesy:


----------



## juicedblazer (Jun 1, 2002)

i think he means that the peice under your feet is just a peic taht u can set in there for shows, so u can just take it out while drivi;g


----------



## Soul Assasins (Mar 10, 2003)

oh ok, so carpet is the best?
:0 
i want somthing else


----------



## bolle (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juicedblazer_@Aug 30 2003, 06:42 PM
> *i think he means that the peice under your feet is just a peic taht u can set in there for shows, so u can just take it out while drivi;g*


 why yes i was :thumbsup:


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

why not have a mirrorfloor like the 70`s disco`s?


----------



## Soul Assasins (Mar 10, 2003)

does that mean what i think it does?? :cheesy:

do u have any pics of them? :biggrin:


----------



## latinhustle (Mar 12, 2003)

you could also take your shoes off when you drive.


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Soul Assasins_@Aug 31 2003, 02:09 PM
> *does that mean what i think it does?? :cheesy:
> 
> do u have any pics of them? :biggrin:*


 hahahaha :dunno:


----------



## cceregalboy (Jan 19, 2003)

just make a false floor and put hardwood flooring in it
i saw it in MR CHICAGO.... a Caddy Cpe DeVille
it looked pretty hot
or you could do marble flooring
even hotter 
just my 2 cents


----------



## latinhustle (Mar 12, 2003)

or you could just grow grass inside your car...that would be pretty original


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by latinhustle_@Sep 1 2003, 10:57 AM
> *or you could just grow grass inside your car...that would be pretty original*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## latinhustle (Mar 12, 2003)

just make sure you mow it the day before the show, and BAAAM....Best interior in show.


----------



## fabfiveprez (May 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by latinhustle_@Sep 1 2003, 12:57 PM
> *or you could just grow grass inside your car...that would be pretty original*


 ever seen nill bye the science guy's car with the grass on the outside of it??? ill search for a pic


----------



## fabfiveprez (May 14, 2003)




----------



## fabfiveprez (May 14, 2003)

thats not the bill bye one but it will do


----------



## Soul Assasins (Mar 10, 2003)

:cheesy: grass would look nuff jah!!!


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

yeah i got that MR CHICAGO picture on my wall from when it was in lowrider, that looks tight with the hardwood floor, especialy if you got some woodgrain already in the car just stain it to match :biggrin:


----------



## enough_talkin (Aug 25, 2003)

just an idea had a while back but havent actually tried it out but you could put a layer of foam down over the floor something kind of thin and glue something like a synthetic suede down...they have some stuff called ultrasuede its expensive but it is very simple to care for....i used to work for a company that did upholstery on yachts....top notch stuff...the guy that sells the stuff came out and took all kind of nasty shit from around the shop and tried to stain it everything from grease to sodas....stuff cleaned right out..well anyways get a few yards of that in different colors and some contact glue and glue down strips and designs with the stuff...basically the same way they do an airplanes carpet but with ultrasuede...


----------



## Soul Assasins (Mar 10, 2003)

ill consider that it sounds alright. :biggrin: 

carpet is so boring :uh: 

maybe varnished wood? would that be alright?


----------



## enough_talkin (Aug 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Soul Assasins_@Sep 5 2003, 05:59 AM
> *ill consider that it sounds alright. :biggrin:
> 
> carpet is so boring :uh:
> ...


 oh yeah and grab some of that contact glue that you use in spray guns....might be able to buy some from a local upholstery shop you wouldnt need a whole lot but get extra just in case probably about a quart or so..never really seen varnished wood on a floor but that would probably look pretty sick if you did the entire interior like that...i just did some semi custom shit to my headliner....if you ever seen that $ sign tattoo on jesse james hand , i put that into my headliner i just stripped the materials and drew the thing out on some 1/4'' medium density foam along with some tribal graphics and glued it to the headliner then put new headliner material over it..funny what kind of stuff you can think up when your bored and its raining outside


----------



## Soul Assasins (Mar 10, 2003)

haha, 
so if i could get like jarrah wood and put it on the floor, like a deck sort of thing, and varnished it up, it would look pimp and be real dirrferent and easy to clean.
but i would have velour seats and headlined and doors and everything, woudl the 2 mix well?


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

no its important that you have harmony, harmony is the key word, its like having a lowrider with gold rims, and everything on the car is chrome, that doesnt match, like your interior, if you have a floor like that, you`d need that stuff too in your dash, and in the doors and stuff you know


----------



## Soul Assasins (Mar 10, 2003)

right, so what would i do to my dash and doors i i had a jarrah floor?
my tray would be all jarrah.


----------



## enough_talkin (Aug 25, 2003)

i was thinking more of a combination of the both...maybe a few mirrors in for good taste that accent courtesy lights well...would be different though just as long as everything matched and goes well with the car..its all up to you though


----------



## 1980seville (Apr 23, 2002)

there used to be a Cadillac Coupe, called al capone i think and it had would floors, seat, and a fireplace in the back seat. I have also seen hummers with granite and marble floors as well


----------



## cceregalboy (Jan 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1980seville_@Sep 6 2003, 12:19 PM
> *there used to be a Cadillac Coupe, called al capone i think and it had would floors, seat, and a fireplace in the back seat. I have also seen hummers with granite and marble floors as well*


 that's MR CHICAGO


----------



## 1980seville (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cceregalboy+Sep 6 2003, 06:41 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (cceregalboy @ Sep 6 2003, 06:41 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--1980seville_@Sep 6 2003, 12:19 PM
> *there used to be a Cadillac Coupe, called al capone i think and it had would floors, seat, and a fireplace in the back seat. I have also seen hummers with granite and marble floors as well*


that's MR CHICAGO[/b][/quote]
thats the one, thanks, it was definately original, but not my style.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by latinhustle_@Sep 1 2003, 11:57 AM
> *or you could just grow grass inside your car...that would be pretty original*


 or you could grow bud that would be more original


----------



## schmidt64 (Oct 31, 2002)

plexiglass floors are always an option?
:biggrin:


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ (Feb 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by schmidt64_@Sep 6 2003, 01:06 PM
> *plexiglass floors are always an option?
> :biggrin:*


 ** That would be something different....floor panels cut out in a pattern so that it looks different besides a square cut out in the floor... Like dollar signs , "Symbols of sorts".............Possibly some custom bent neon tubes that follow the contours of the symbol..... That not a bad idea............


----------



## Cadillac79DV (Dec 13, 2001)

I have alot of ideas for doing interior work. Plexiglass floor is a tight idea, or if you wanted, fiberglass it so the floor is all smooth or just do a combination of things, like velour, plexiglass, wood, and neons. The options you have are only limited by your imagination.


----------



## cceregalboy (Jan 19, 2003)

all these ideas are makin me want to re do my Regal interior
i think the plexiglas floor is the hottest
i will probably cover it with velour, but have designs in it so i can put neons underneath and have them shine through to create a real custom look
my dash is like that now, i got a plexi panel with my car's name cut out in it and the neons behind it
the floor would be basically the same concept, just on a bigger scale
now just to figure out how to do it is the key part lol
peace all


----------



## enough_talkin (Aug 25, 2003)

mold lexan to the original floor pans?.....might work...either that or just cut out holes and bolt the shit in and seal it up good....lexan is some powerful stuff...i use it on sub boxes alot..1/4'' would be strong enough...only downside to this is unless its going to be a showcar the floors will get scratched plus it would get dirty and be a bitch to clean


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2003)

i say dimond plate would loot nice...but thats just my opinion


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

why not grow grass on your floor? hahahaha i would like that you know, thats like sitting in your lawn and cruising at the same time!


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cceregalboy_@Sep 1 2003, 08:44 AM
> *just make a false floor and put hardwood flooring in it
> *


 then get partical board and upholster that. take off when you drive it and put it on during shows.


----------



## w0wieet (Aug 17, 2003)

my interior is green astro turf


----------



## unity_neil (Nov 12, 2002)

This is the New Range Rover interior, remeniscent of a high $ yacht interior. Couple this with your wooden flooring would look pretty cool. Would still have some carpet inlaid around the pedals though for driving. 

:biggrin: 



Last edited by unity_neil at Sep 18 2003, 11:23 AM


----------



## Torx (Jul 26, 2002)

heres an idea thats yet thought of..

who here likes glass bottom boats?
anyone ever been on one? seen one?










anywhoo.. i'd like to replace the floor pans front and rear with crystal clear plexiglass, or some sort of clear to see the road..

as if your floating in air while sitting in your car..
you can look down at the moving concrete! YIPPEE!!

then you can name your car, "glass bottom boat" (gotta be a big car)


----------



## eacyde (Jul 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fabfiveprez_@Sep 1 2003, 01:53 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 CH-CH-CH-CHIA Car.


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Torx_@Sep 18 2003, 07:57 PM
> *heres an idea thats yet thought of..
> 
> who here likes glass bottom boats?
> ...


plexiglas is too soft, after a few months you wont see a thing, too many scratches


----------



## fabfiveprez (May 14, 2003)

in my truckin there is a truck with a smoke colored plexiglass bed so u can see the rear end


----------



## Soul Assasins (Mar 10, 2003)

im thinking of going with jarrah mainly and then some diamond plate like stuff around the sides on all the curves and shit, and a bit of fur stuff in there too. but i mihgt get some plain old carpet till i do the rest of the shit, then make the floor pimp.

plexiglass floor would be mad, when ur gas hopping u could look out and it would be awsome to see. 

but wood would look mad, i have the deisign set out,  :biggrin:


----------



## Torx (Jul 26, 2002)

how about a marble floor with chrome accents?

noones done that yet.

or possibly leather floor inserts


----------



## Soul Assasins (Mar 10, 2003)

i have figured it out !!!! :biggrin: :cheesy: 

wood floor varnished covering most of the floor, and where ur feet sit, fur with foam underneath with a neon light sitting on top, then angled perspex over the top to keep it all in, 45 degreee angle. custom console running thru the middle with mirrors and shit like what Joost did, but my velour will be maroon and black accents. and a big ass bench seat (like the one in the rear of joosts car) set up basically the same way in the maroon and black velour, and then same on the roof and door trims, with mirors in a str8 line down the center of the roof. havent figured out 100% the dash yet, but im thinking of using them gauges u see in ricers :0 but not the turbo ones,just like fuel and speed,because they chrome and look mad :biggrin: and lots of little chrome accents all over the place.

what you mob think>?


----------

